# USA & Canada Eos Specification Differences



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*USA & Canada Differences*

Thought that I might start a thread for differences in the specs/equipment found between USA & Canada. Often we are identical and the only differences amount to minor items, or the differences are only between Northa maerica and Rest of World. Whereas, with the Eos I have noticed several that are not necessarily very easily apparent on the vw.com (skimpy) and vw.ca (skimpier) websites, namely:
1. Homelink: standard in base car, while US is only on 3.2
2. Storage: in Canada we get the little cubby bin under the light switch, but it doesn't seem to be available in the US
3. Rear Windblocker: in Canada only as a standalone option, while in US included in 2.0T and as standalone on the Base
4. Base Model: in Canada the "base" model is the 2.0T while in the US there is a "true" base model one step down.
5. TPMS: standard in US and not available in Canada --> Correction - it is installed on Canadian vehicles too, despite not being listed on vw.ca!!
6. Packages: Canada just has the Sport Lather Pkg while the US has two - a Luxury pkg and a Sport pkg. The Canadian pkg doesn't include power passenger seat, the US does.
7. Navigation: Optional in US and n/a in Canada
8. Audio: Dynadio & Sat Radio are Optional in US and n/a in Canada
9. Wheels: Canada gets 17" Le Mans as standard with 18" Samarkands as a stan alone option, while the US gets 16" as the standard with 17" Le Mans or Avignon in the pkgs and 18" Samarakands as a stand alone option.
10. PODS: Canada doesn't get it, USA does (Passenger Occupant Detection System).
Please feel free to correct or add to the listing.
JJ
_Modified by Canadian Lurker at 11:08 AM 11-18-2006_


_Modified by Canadian Lurker at 11:55 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Canadian Lurker)*

The only other difference I can think of is one that everyone likely takes for granted, that being that the American speedometers are MPH and the temperature gauges are Imperial, whereas the Canadian speedometers are km/h and the temperature gauges are metric.
Our tire pressure labels are a bit different too, with the pressure provided in metric units as well as PSI. Fuel and tire pressure specification labels are bilingual. 
These differences are common to all VW products sold in Canada and the USA.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (PanEuropean)*

Follow this link to a Canadian Review between the Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder, Audi A4, Pontiac G6, and EOS 2.0T
http://www.canada.com/victoria...904a9


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (PanEuropean)*

Canadian pricing on the competition.
Prices are 2007 MSRP Base/Loaded, before frieght, PDI, tax, etc. Alberta, actual loaded pricing may vary a bit depending on options selected.
VW EOS 2.0T $36,900.00 / $43,850.00
Volvo C70 $56,495.00 / $67,745.00
Toyota Solara $40,383.00 / $43,783.00
Chrysler Sebring $36,455.00 / $43,330.00 (2006)
Audi A4 Quattro Cabriolet 2.0T $58,100.00
Pontiac G6 $35,960.00 / $37,575.00
Saab 9-3 $52,135.00 / $62,825.00


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Canadian Lurker)*

Just to let you know. I live in Canada as well. TPMS exist in Canada. 


_Modified by Hotmoose at 4:01 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Hotmoose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hotmoose* »_......TPMS exist in Canada.

TPMS??
Kevin


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (just4fun)*

TPMS = Tire Pressure Monitoring System


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_TPMS = Tire Pressure Monitoring System

Thanks, pretty oblivious, when you think about it.
Kevin


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Hotmoose)*

Yes Hotmoose, TPMS exists in Canada - however - I don't think it is available on the Eos, is it? 
JJ


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Canadian Lurker)*

I got an EOS and it got TPMS.....The mechanic at the dealership had to disable it because I put winter tire and rims on the car...


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Hotmoose)*

Sorry, Hotmoose, now I understand your point better. Went back and read the section of the manual again and it does spell out that it is installed. Thanks for pointing that out.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
JJ


_Modified by Canadian Lurker at 11:06 AM 11-18-2006_


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Hotmoose)*

How can you tell if TPMS is installed? The dealership does not think that it is on my CDN Eos.
Paul


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_How can you tell if TPMS is installed? The dealership does not think that it is on my CDN Eos.
Paul

Let some air out of the tires?


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (flheat)*








, ha
There must be a more complicated way


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_How can you tell if TPMS is installed? 

There are several ways to determine this. Probably the easiest is to look for the presence of a button that is used to set (adapt) the TPMS system. I don't know if NAR (North American Region) spec cars have such a button, but I expect they probably do.
Or, hook the vehicle up to a diagnostic scan tool (VAS 5052, Ross-Tech VAG-COM, or similar) and attempt to open controller address 65, which is the address for the TPMS. If you get a response, you have TPMS. If you get a 'controller not found' response, you don't have TPMS.
Lastly, look at the build sticker for the car - it can be found in the front of the owner manual, or in the spare tire well - and see if it contains a production code that indicates the presence of TPMS. You can find more information about production codes and build stickers here: Understanding Production Codes & Build Stickers.
Michael
*TPMS pressure setting button*


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Probably the easiest is to look for the presence of a button that is used to set (adapt) the TPMS system. 

I found out this morning that my car does indeed have the TPMS system although it doesn't have the affor mentioned button. What does the button do? When I turned on my car this morning the TPMS symbol showed up on the console and the screen said something about Tire Pressure being too low. I wish it told me which tire cause it ended up being the forth and final tire that I checked. I was starting to get worried that perhaps it was my spare which was flat







. Anyway It cost 10 bucks to patch at the VW dealership.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (aflaedge)*

Hi Chris:
I guess that the NAR specification vehicles don't get the 'set' button, because the legislation in the USA forbids the driver from setting the pressures him or herself. The target pressure will be set by coding of the controller.
As for the flat tire message you got today - my guess is that it was kind of cold in your state this morning - am I correct?







You might want to have a look at this post in the Phaeton forum, it discusses TPMS warnings that appear every year around the start of wintertime. This is not in any way a defect in the TPMS monitoring - in fact, quite the opposite, the TPMS is advising the owner that due to decreases in outside air temperature, the differential pressure between what is inside the tires and what surrounds the tires (ambient air) has fallen below what it should be. Here's the link to the post: That time of year again -- check your tire pressures.
Michael


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (PanEuropean)*

Naw, I thought it was the cold air too since it did get pretty cold here last night, but the pressures read 36, 36, 36, 22. It's been a few years since I've had to use my thermodynamics course work but unless a there was some kind of crazy localized cooling weather pattern it would seem like all of my tires would have had to be low for the weather to have been the culprit. Anyway the dealership stuck it underwater or whatever they do to detect leaks and said it was in the middle of the tread so they could fix it.
I'll be sure to keep an eye out though for weather inspired tpms warnings. You would think that since my car likes to beep at me when the temp drops below 38 deg F that it could compare tire pressure changes to temperature changes and display a different message on the screen. Is the sensor actually contacting the tire or is it some kind of feedback system through the suspension? The system on some Hummers is integrated through the rim with the abilty to reinflate/deflate the tire as an additional feature for offroading.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_How can you tell if TPMS is installed? The dealership does not think that it is on my CDN Eos.
Paul

My spec sheet on the EOS, as listed on the website of the lease company I deal with, shows TPMS as "standard equipment" on the Canadian model, which would suggest all EOS from base up will have this feature.
The equipment spec sheet listed on VWoC doesn't show TPMS as either an option or standard equipment on the EOS.
The salesman told me my EOS with sport will come with TPMS.
Not sure which spec sheet to believe, guess you may have to wait and see.
Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance.








PS. Just noticed VWoC also lists Homelink as "standard" equipment, but I believe it is part of the sport package.
_Modified by just4fun at 7:03 PM 11-21-2006_


_Modified by just4fun at 7:22 PM 11-21-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_My spec sheet on the EOS, as listed on the website of the lease company I deal with, shows TPMS as "standard equipment" on the Canadian model...

That sounds reasonable. TPMS is required by law in the USA on all 2007 and up vehicles, and I don't think VW would bother to go to all the trouble of offering it as optional equipment in Canada. It's really too small to worry about, if you know what I mean.
Michael


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (PanEuropean)*

Of course, Canada doesn't get the 3.2L. At least not yet.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (sirAQUAMAN64)*

A couple interesting Canadian Reviews from the Globe and Mail
http://www.theglobeandmail.com...eAuto/
http://www.theglobeandmail.com...Story








Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (just4fun)*

Hi Kevin:
Thanks for the Globe and Mail links. Let me know if you see any reviews of the Eos in the National Post. My next-door neighbor is the automotive editor of the National Post - I can usually tell what car will be reviewed in the next few weeks just by looking at what is in his driveway - but I am in Switzerland now, so I don't have my usual "insight" into what is coming up.








Michael
*What the neighbor drives...*


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (PanEuropean)*

Is that a Bentley??
Kevin


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (just4fun)*

^ I'm not a big Bentley expert but that looks like the Bentley Continental GT.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

^ I'm not a big Bentley expert but that looks like the Bentley Continental GT.
It Is







!!!!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Erick_NL)*

I was waiting for Michael to tell us it was the new Eos Coupe.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (flheat)*

I thought it was an Eos with the roof up...


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Canadian Lurker)*

After having winter tires mounted on 16" Swing wheels which the dealer fairly arbitrarily set to 32psi *(215/55 r16 HRated Pirelli 240 Sottozero) no alarms went off in the car or dashboard lights to indicate low pressure warning on the TPMS. 
My summer wheels looked like they had the TPMS sensors in them based on the stem of the valve having a thick metal collar and looking like what is illustrated in the following thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2826468
I wonder if my car has the sensors but the facotry forgot the central unit. I will deflate a tire or two a bit, as well, I will look on the dashboard for some indicator light when I start up.
*I later found in section 3.2 of the manual that the pressure should be at 34psi for this size front and rear
Paul


_Modified by Grinder at 9:15 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Grinder)*

Paul,
I would bet that they simply disabled the TPMS so that you wouldn't be staring at a warning light all winter. Maybe check your invoice or call them to confirm before you let any air out.
JJ


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Canadian Lurker)*

JJ 
they said that they did not disable anything, nor do they know if it is there. Maybe there is no warning light if the wheel sensors are absent as they are now with the winter wheels.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Grinder)*

Paul,
I'm going to my dealer first thing on Saturday (Dec 2nd) to put my snows on. It's a little more casual and easier to talk to the tech's on a Saturday so I'll see what I can find out.
JJ
PS - In another thread I also owe trying to get a part number for the homelink visor, so I'm going to try to see if I can get that too!


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: USA & Canada Differences (Canadian Lurker)*

Well, didn't get to talk to a tech but the service advisor said that the TPMS would be turned off by re-coding the settings in the car. If the wheels were simply taken off, the system would either read it as full flat situation or would be confused and either way would display the warning.
JJ


----------

